# Treating dog's ear infection



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey, hoping someone here can give me some pointers. I think my Aussie has an ear infection, lots of rubbing at his head and shaking his ears around. Not seeing any redness or smell. I give him his shots at home already, so would not be a problem at all to give him a dose of penicillin or something. Caite


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

There could be something IN his ear. Does he run around outside alot?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Does he have any redness in the ear, discharge or alot of extraw ear wax, brown or even lighter colored? 

When every my beagle would get ear infections I would have to wash them once a week with dog ear wash solution & also use antibiotic ear drops in his ears, no shots ever needed.

My vet did say my dogs ear infections were caused from the food so I started feeding my dogs raw, not trying to get you to change your food but if it continues may be something to check into.

If I were you I'd take him to the vet to find out what's going on before treating him since your not sure what it is.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

On further investigation it would appear to be a case of mites, hiding under the fuzz in his ears. Such a good boy, let me oil and clean them by myself with absolutely no fuss.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That's good & should be easy to clear up too. Sounds like he was a real good boy! Probly felt good all the stuff you were doing to get rid of his problems!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

More than likely it is yeast not mites. If the oil didn't help, try rubbing alcohol for a few days then once a week to keep the yeast under control. Over three fourths of all dog ear infections are yeast.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Meka- How would I go about applying the alcohol? Same as the oil, just drizzle a bit in and squish it around? Thanks!


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

Do a search on the web for dog ear infecdtion and "purple stuff". its a mix of borax, witch hazel and gentian violet. Follow the directions and it works great. use it on my lab


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Caitedid said:


> Meka- How would I go about applying the alcohol? Same as the oil, just drizzle a bit in and squish it around? Thanks!


Yes. I lay the dog on the side, pour in a little and kind of rub the ear around. Then roll over and do the other ear. Most ear infections are yeast. It is dark and icky and smells. Dogs seem to be prone to it especially if they have floppy ears rather than upright ears.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Goo I cleaned out tonight was dark reddish brown, sticky-ish, but not smelly. Ideas?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's a good ear wash that WORKS:

Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:

16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol

4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder

16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% 

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. 

Shake this solution every time you use it to mix the Boric Acid Powder. 



> How would I go about applying the alcohol? Same as the oil, just drizzle a bit in and squish it around?


That's correct


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds like ear mites. You can get medicine for that at Walmart...might be labeled for cats, but works for dogs too.


----------



## Starwynn (Dec 27, 2010)

Organic apple cider vinegar, diluted with water, and used daily to weekly to clean the ears (on a rag) is a lifesaver! So is giving a little yogurt weekly to every few days, plain without flavor, and it should be "live culture" (most are). 

A lot of doggy ear infections are caused by yeast overgrowth. The ACV/water mixture helps to return the pH of the interior of the ear to a healthy pH that normal, protective skin bacteria love, and bad bacteria and yeast hate and cannot live in. Giving the yogurt will help if the dog has an overall bacterial imbalance, and will also help them digest more completely. Also others might have mentioned to clear out the hair inside of the ears to help reduce the moisture and dirt-holding capacity in there.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

For recurrent yeasty ears, I use monostat (yup, the stuff marketed for women's yeast infections). Its a trick I learned back in my vet tech days. Just put monostat in their ears twice a day for 7 days. I use the generic wal-mart brand for 7 day use. Its thick so it really sticks to the inside of their ears


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

It would appear that it was mites. Treated both ears twice now with commercial miticide drops from the farm store. He's not pulling at his ears now, which is definitely an improvement. Any tips for preventing re-infestation? Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Any tips for preventing re-infestation? Thanks!


Any type of oil, and most earwashes will kill earmites, but nothing willl keep them from gettiing them again


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

From what I understand, dogs generally don't get earmites directly...it is normally a cat issue- and if a dog has it, pretty good chance it came from contact with an infetcted cat. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. When I had a cat that got earmites, I changed and washed all bedding and used flea powder on the carpet and such and it did not get reinfected.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Bluemoon...how is your puppy doing? Was just thinking about him the other day.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Willowynd said:


> Bluemoon...how is your puppy doing? Was just thinking about him the other day.


Hate to hijack this thread..... but since you asked :hijacked:

The male pup we had with Hydrocephalus had to be put to sleep two days after Christmas. He was fine in the morning but within a few hours he was clearly in severe pain, constantly crying and unable to stand or control his movements at all. The vet said nothing could be done and we hated to see the little guy suffer so badly so we did what we thought was best.


----------

